# Bind 9.4.2 on Freebsd 6.3 reverts to Bind 9.3.4



## ITFCTECH (Nov 19, 2008)

Hello, First time post here 
I am running Freebsd 6_3 which comes with Bind 9.3.4 
i have intalled Bind 9.4.2 via ports using the replace base option 
but every time i do a freebsd_update Bind reverts back to 9.3.4 
is there something i have missed?


----------



## danger@ (Nov 19, 2008)

i don't think there's anything you have missed. I suppose that freebsd-update utility doesn't know anything about the port you have installed and instructed to replace the base system's bind. You should probably consider installing bind from portwith w/o overwrite base option enabled.


----------



## ITFCTECH (Nov 19, 2008)

Ok thanks i shall try without the replace option


----------



## ITFCTECH (Nov 21, 2008)

Just came back to say thanks, it worked without the replace base option. I only used that option because most of the documentation out there says to use it.


----------



## chrcol (Nov 21, 2008)

if you overwriting base install of bind, and then update the base system the port will get overwritten whether this is via freebsd-update or cvsup/manual compile.

The way round it is to exclude bind in the make.conf from building when doing world and that stops it been overwritten again, not sure how on freebsd-update.  But I guess you can just reinstall the port.


----------

